# Detailers in central scotland



## benji93 (Apr 13, 2014)

Do detailing companies often look for help? I do detailing by hobby on the side but id love to work somewhere and do it at a professional level, how often does this kinda thing happen?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------

